# Ditemi..



## Buscopann (24 Aprile 2017)

...vi sono mancato? Se rispondete di sì..o avete qualche problema o soffrite di mal di stomaco 

Buscopann

PS. Un abbraccio a tutti/e (soprattutto alle portatrici sane di tette)


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

Ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...vi sono mancato? Se rispondete di sì..o avete qualche problema o soffrite di mal di stomaco
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Un abbraccio a tutti/e (soprattutto alle portatrici sane di tette)


Alloraaaaaaa mi aspetti che ti vengo a trovare ?  ....prima o poi 
Ciao bella gioia :bacissimo:


----------



## Buscopann (24 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alloraaaaaaa mi aspetti che ti vengo a trovare ?  ....prima o poi
> Ciao bella gioia :bacissimo:


E più facile che tu mi venga a trovare o che Lothar diventi monogamo? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E più facile che tu mi venga a trovare o che Lothar diventi monogamo? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


comunque per Pasqua mi sin bevuta una bottiglia della cantina viarte 
Quindi come vedi comincio ad abituarmi


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...*vi sono mancato*? Se rispondete di sì..o avete qualche problema o soffrite di mal di stomaco
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Un abbraccio a tutti/e (soprattutto alle portatrici sane di tette)


Beh, non come una bella figa. :carneval:
(modalità grezzo on)


----------



## MariLea (24 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...vi sono mancato? Se rispondete di sì..o avete qualche problema o soffrite di mal di stomaco
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Un abbraccio a tutti/e (soprattutto alle portatrici sane di tette)


Mancato? 
Ultimamente ho preso tanto Buscopan che mai in tutta la mia vita,
 però son passata al compositum per calmare finalmente gli spasmi...
come non pensarti, ttacci tua


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2017)

A me si
Molto
Bacio


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me si
> Molto
> Bacio


Fa sempre così si lascia desiderare :carneval: 
Paracarro


----------



## Buscopann (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ciao


Buongiorno! Sei mica in piazza oggi a canotare Bella Ciao? 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (25 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> comunque per Pasqua mi sin bevuta una bottiglia della cantina viarte
> Quindi come vedi comincio ad abituarmi


Guarda..io ho sposato un'astemio.  Quindi in Friuli puoi venirci anche senza adeguata preparazione. C'è posto per tutti qui 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (25 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, non come una bella figa. :carneval:
> (modalità grezzo on)


Solo perché non mi hai visto con la parrucca bionda e gli stivali col tacco fino al ginocchio...

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (25 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me si
> Molto
> Bacio


Tu come stai invece? 
Bacio arrivato 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Buongiorno! Sei mica in piazza oggi a canotare Bella Ciao?
> 
> Buscopann


Vado più tardi.


----------



## Buscopann (25 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fa sempre così si lascia desiderare :carneval:
> Paracarro


È marketing Fiamma..Pazienza se poi il prodotto non è quello che sembrava. L'importante è vendersi bene 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Guarda..io ho sposato un'astemio.  Quindi in Friuli puoi venirci anche senza adeguata preparazione. C'è posto per tutti qui
> 
> Buscopann


astemia non astemio


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...vi sono mancato? Se rispondete di sì..o avete qualche problema o soffrite di mal di stomaco
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Un abbraccio a tutti/e (soprattutto alle portatrici sane di tette)


Ti ho già salutato, grazie per l'abbraccio, contraccambio.Ma le portatrici di tette , tutte indipendentemente dalla taglia?


----------



## Buscopann (25 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti ho già salutato, grazie per l'abbraccio, contraccambio.Ma le portatrici di tette , tutte indipendentemente dalla taglia?


Le tette sono come il maiale. Non si butta via niente 

Che poi le tette col maiale ci stanon pure benone 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (25 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> astemia non astemio



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Solo perché non mi hai visto con la parrucca bionda e gli stivali col tacco fino al ginocchio...
> 
> Buscopann


E non ti infastidisce la rotula?


----------



## Buscopann (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E non ti infastidisce la rotula?


Se comodo vuoi stare, in pigiama devi uscire 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Non c'ho capito ma mazza?  :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vado più tardi.


.
non avevo dubbi , io invece vicino al fuoco a cuocere salsicce , pollo, bruschetta, peperoni e melanzane grigliate  tutto annaffiato da vino e un grappin per finale sopra la colomba rimasta


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> non avevo dubbi , io invece vicino al fuoco a cuocere salsicce , pollo, bruschetta, peperoni e melanzane grigliate  tutto annaffiato da vino e un grappin per finale sopra la colomba rimasta


sei a dieta?:rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (25 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei a dieta?:rotfl:


Olo,ma quante.cazzo di colombe hai comprato,se ogni volta parli di colombe rimaste....uno stormo??


----------



## Buscopann (25 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non c'ho capito ma mazza?  :rotfl:


Nono..è il correttore automatico che fa il bischero :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nono..è il correttore automatico che fa il bischero :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Ah ah ah ah stavo preoccupata :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (25 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ah stavo preoccupata :carneval:


Seeeeee..tu te stavi a fà i film (porno) nella tua testa..dì la verità :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Seeeeee..tu te stavi a fà i film (porno) nella tua testa..dì la verità :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Quello è  scontato :rofl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Olo,ma quante.cazzo di colombe hai comprato,se ogni volta parli di colombe rimaste....uno stormo??


 questa dello stormo mi mancava.Sei mitico:inlove:


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2017)

[MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] passata bene la Pasqua? Per restare in tema di colombe (sono rimasta sul pezzo)


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2017)

[MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION], domani vedo se riesco a mandarti quelle che non vedi


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION], domani vedo se riesco a mandarti quelle che non vedi


Abbrava,vedo che ormai mi leggi nel pensiero....


----------



## Buscopann (26 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] passata bene la Pasqua? Per restare in tema di colombe (sono rimasta sul pezzo)


Ma tu da dove cominceresti a tagliarlo?  Dalla cima o dalle palle?  
Ovviamente immagino sia ripieno :carneval:

Cmq io all'uccello pasquale preferisco la passera. Poveri volatili..'na strage 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu come stai invece?
> Bacio arrivato
> 
> Buscopann


Tiro avanti.
A quando il nostro giappo?


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION], domani vedo se riesco a mandarti quelle che non vedi


Un momento...quello che non vedo?
Cosa intendi???


----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...vi sono mancato? Se rispondete di sì..o avete qualche problema o soffrite di mal di stomaco
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Un abbraccio a tutti/e (soprattutto alle portatrici sane di tette)


No :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Un momento...quello che non vedo?
> Cosa intendi???











questo non lo vedi, ora si


----------



## Buscopann (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tiro avanti.
> A quando il nostro giappo?


Periodo un po' così lepidottera. Non riusciamo a muoverci da qui perché c'è sempre qualcosa che ce lo impedisce.
Speriamo di trovare più tempo per farlo con l'arrivo del caldo 

Buscopann


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo non lo vedi, ora si


Vi conviene usarlo da vecchio,quando è secco e duro,altrimenti non rende,vi riempite solo di briciole....


----------



## Buscopann (26 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No :carneval:


Meno male. Se dicevi di Sì cominciavo a credere che questo sia un posto che rovina le menti :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vi conviene usarlo da vecchio,quando è secco e duro,altrimenti non rende,vi riempite solo di briciole....


Si..ma tanto, anche da secco e duro, una volta inzuppato torna morbido. E' una fregatura sto uccello

Buscopann


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si..ma tanto, anche da secco e duro, una volta inzuppato torna morbido. E' una fregatura sto uccello
> 
> Buscopann


Diciamo che per le ottantenni asciutte,è un toccasana....


----------



## Buscopann (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Diciamo che per le ottantenni asciutte,è un toccasana....


Meglio che tolgano la glassa e le mandorle però..che altrimenti fa l'effetto aratro.

Buscopann


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Meglio che tolgano la glassa e le mandorle però..che altrimenti fa l'effetto aratro.
> 
> Buscopann


Beh,se un'ottantenne si sollazza in questo modo...altro che aratri sono passati di li....manco le candeline accese disturbano...


----------

